# Fisher EZ V plow



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I already posted this in the Fisher section but I didn't get any responses so I thought I would give this section a try. Sorry if I screwed up.
I have a Fisher EZ V plow that a customer gave us because it was to big for his 97 Tahoe 2Dr. We sold him a different plow (correct size for the truck) and removed all of the mounts and wiring. Its a good working plow and still looks good. Now we have never dealt much with fisher so I dont have much information. My question is, using the existing truck mounts from the Tahoe what vehicles will it fit? I have looked on Fishers site but cant find anything. Also are the mounts still available for that unit? Hoping someone can help.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

This is the mount you should have and what it will fit.

http://www.fishersnowplows.com/pdf/6459.09_011509.pdf

V plow is way to heavy for any of the trucks that mount will fit though considering that they are all half tons.

Mounts are still availabe to put that plow on a different truck.


----------



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Crash appreciate it. 
What i am gathering here is that with the minute mount 2 system any plow designed to work with the minute mount 2 will fit any minute mount 2 system? Truck side brackets I mean.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plowfixguys;961285 said:


> Thanks Crash appreciate it.
> What i am gathering here is that with the minute mount 2 system any plow designed to work with the minute mount 2 will fit any minute mount 2 system? Truck side brackets I mean.


You got it. Those are very durable plows, there is still a market for them.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

just picked a mm1 ezvee up for 500 bucks. Guy had it on a 1500. I pulled in and was like that's not possible.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

abbe;961371 said:


> just picked a mm1 ezvee up for 500 bucks. Guy had it on a 1500. I pulled in and was like that's not possible.


Thats an exelent deal on a very good plow,I had my ezvee on 3 trucks and decided to go new when I got the 09 bad move miss that blade even if the xtreme vee is quicker thats all thats better.


----------

